# burritoroot3 and firfirefire dumb question



## frnkwlf (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok, so i had rerooted my fire with burritoroot3, i didn't for one reason or another flash firefirefire. I go back into BR3, and i get the screen that says enter this in adb to root. Do i have to run thru adb again, or can i get to the screen to flash FFF?


----------



## ammubarak (Dec 29, 2011)

Just follow the instruction and type commands as shown

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmacrepair (Mar 21, 2012)

I have the same thing which is when I go into BurritoRoot3 on Kindle I get:

Please run /data/local/tmp/BurritoRoot3.bin --root through adb to start the process?

I did it and I still get the same message. I assume I am making some stupid mistake. Could you help?


----------

